# Vitrification clinics London? ARGC?



## bnice (Sep 14, 2011)

I am about to do my first FET at ARGC, but now read this article about the freezing techniques.. I feel like kicking myself that I didnt research this before!! :
Vitrification 95% survival & Slow freezing only 50%(and even lower preganacy rates) 
I think ARGC still uses the old slow freezing technique??!! Anyone have any info if they do or not & which London clinics do vitrification?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Pyra (Apr 1, 2012)

Not sure about ARGC but both Lister and CRGH use vitrification.


----------



## MandyPandy (May 10, 2010)

ARGC used the slow method when I went there in May/June last year.

Most other clinics now use vitrification.


----------

